# Which buck to go after on opening day?



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

I have several spots and several cameras. I was just curious on what buck everyone else would go after on opening weekend. They arent monsters but they are nice to me.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Whichever one will stand broadside within 30 yards


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep, the first one that gives you the shot... They're all nice, but I like the one with the webbed antler...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep, They'll all work!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

those are nice bucks! worthy trophies for any weapon!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Any will do


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The one closest to the truck. Uphill is always good too.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

When were the photos taken? I'd take the one with the webbed antler, that could be quite the tripod on that side if the pics were taken early.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

All great bucks but I'm with Moose and Tex the webbed buck would be on the top of my list. Good luck hopefully you smack one of them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

any of them.


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

Most recent picture of the web buck.


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

These pics are not quite a week old I am hoping to have more pics of each buck this weekend when I check my cameras.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I would probably try for the top one first. He has the best look to him in my oppinion. The other two are not bad either. Whichever one gives you the shot first, is the one to take.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I like the lower left one the best. Good luck on which ever one you decide on.


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

Final few days! Cant wait til Saturday!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Webie for sure!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The first buck looks more mature to me, he would be my first choice. The non-typ is a cool buck but he looks young...go after him next year.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I get Seconds.. Beautiful Bucks..


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Those are all nice bucks, that webbed buck is SWEET!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I like the short-wide one best...dunno why...just kind of unique as is the webbed antlered buck


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Go after all of them! any archery buck is a Trophy.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

whichever one YOU like! Don't shoot someone elses deer.. Too many people are worried about what others think and what will score the best. Look at the 3 of them and I know you probably prefer the look of one of them over the others. Go with that first instinct and feeling! I love tall bucks, and even if a wider deer would score better I'd shoot the tallest one, somethin about them that gets me going. Go with that excitement and you'll never have a shoulda/coulda/woulda feeling when you're looking at that buck on the wall.


----------

